# Apached and error 503 with Proxy'ed webcam

## Varsuuk

I received the following error when connecting to my webserver's proxied-to-webcam-webserver:

```

Service Temporarily Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache Server at www.foo.com Port 80

```

The webcam I bought (Creative Labs Wireless Live!) has a buit-in webserver which connects to your wlan. Since I was already running an apache2 webserver on port 80, I tried giving it port 6000 and exposing that through my iptables. I used the home router instructions (so have dnsmasq and dhcpd running a script for ddns)

After running into problems, I finally used the Proxy and ReverseProxy command in Apache2 after emerging mod_proxy. All worked great. I setup:   www.foo.com/AlexCam for my parents to watch their only grandchild.

I recently updated the box and I believe I was running an early version of apache2 back then (gentoo used different vhosts defaults too then)

When I got the error above, I thought it was an ISP problem but now it is happening alot and looked at it closely. I suspect I emerged too much and have some sort of bandwidth limititation thing turned on? (pardon my horrific terminology - this is not my forte  :Wink:  )

The apache2 error log is below:

```

[Sun Mar 09 15:05:26 2008] [error] [client 24.168.82.143] (70014)End of file found: proxy: error reading status line from remote server 192.168.1.242, referer: http://www.foo.com/AlexCam/camera?action=polling

[Sun Mar 09 15:05:26 2008] [error] [client 24.168.82.143] proxy: Error reading from remote server returned by /AlexCam/getcam, referer: http://www.foo.com/AlexCam/camera?action=polling

[Sun Mar 09 15:06:36 2008] [error] [client 24.168.82.143] (70014)End of file found: proxy: error reading status line from remote server 192.168.1.242, referer: http://www.foo.com/AlexCam/camera?action=polling

[Sun Mar 09 15:06:36 2008] [error] [client 24.168.82.143] proxy: Error reading from remote server returned by /AlexCam/getcam, referer: http://www.foo.com/AlexCam/camera?action=polling

[Sun Mar 09 15:06:36 2008] [error] (111)Connection refused: proxy: HTTP: attempt to connect to 192.168.1.242:60000 (192.168.1.242) failed

[Sun Mar 09 15:06:36 2008] [error] ap_proxy_connect_backend disabling worker for (192.168.1.242)

[Sun Mar 09 15:06:36 2008] [error] proxy: HTTP: disabled connection for (192.168.1.242)

[Sun Mar 09 15:06:36 2008] [error] proxy: HTTP: disabled connection for (192.168.1.242)

[Sun Mar 09 15:06:42 2008] [error] proxy: HTTP: disabled connection for (192.168.1.242)

[Sun Mar 09 15:06:57 2008] [error] proxy: HTTP: disabled connection for (192.168.1.242)

[Sun Mar 09 15:07:08 2008] [error] proxy: HTTP: disabled connection for (192.168.1.242)

[Sun Mar 09 15:44:00 2008] [error] [client xx.xx.xxx.xxx] (70014)End of file found: proxy: error reading status line from remote server 192.168.1.242, referer: http://www.foo.com/AlexCam/camera?action=polling

[Sun Mar 09 15:44:00 2008] [error] [client xx.xx.xxx.xxx] proxy: Error reading from remote server returned by /AlexCam/getcam, referer: http://www.foo.com/AlexCam/camera?action=polling

[Sun Mar 09 15:49:26 2008] [error] [client xx.xx.xxx.xxx] (70014)End of file found: proxy: error reading status line from remote server 192.168.1.242, referer: http://www.foo.com/AlexCam/camera?action=polling

[Sun Mar 09 15:49:26 2008] [error] [client xx.xx.xxx.xxx] proxy: Error reading from remote server returned by /AlexCam/getcam, referer: http://www.foo.com/AlexCam/camera?action=polling

[Sun Mar 09 15:51:10 2008] [error] (111)Connection refused: proxy: HTTP: attempt to connect to 192.168.1.242:60000 (192.168.1.242) failed

[Sun Mar 09 15:51:10 2008] [error] ap_proxy_connect_backend disabling worker for (192.168.1.242)

[Sun Mar 09 15:51:11 2008] [error] proxy: HTTP: disabled connection for (192.168.1.242)

[Sun Mar 09 15:51:23 2008] [error] proxy: HTTP: disabled connection for (192.168.1.242)

[Sun Mar 09 15:51:30 2008] [error] proxy: HTTP: disabled connection for (192.168.1.242)

[Sun Mar 09 15:51:33 2008] [error] proxy: HTTP: disabled connection for (192.168.1.242)

```

My apache use flags from make conf:

```

APACHE2_MODULES="actions access alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

```

The relevant parts (I think) of the vhosts include for this vhost:

```

#?<IfModule mod_proxy_html.c>

ProxyRequests Off

<Proxy *>

        Order deny,allow

        Allow from all

</Proxy>

ProxyPass /AlexCam http://192.168.1.242:60000

ProxyPassReverse /AlexCam htpp://192.168.1.242:60000

#?</IfModule>

Alias /Photos /opt2/www/media/photographs

<Directory "/opt2/www/media/photographs">

        Options Indexes

        Order deny,allow

        Allow from all

</Directory>

```

OR is it a freak chance that this never happened until I installed a new box to run it all...? Which I doubt ;0

Do you need any other info?

THANKS!

----------

## Varsuuk

I reconnected and looked at logs after, I still saw:

Then I looked at my old drive mounted for comparing installs as I was doing the new system:

```

[Wed Nov 21 08:22:30 2007] [error] (113)No route to host: proxy: HTTP: attempt to connect to 192.168.1.242:60000 (192.168.1.242) failed

```

Looks like nothing regarding the webcam for MONTHS except where, like above, it could not connect. Most likely those were days we unplugged it to move it or for another reason lost power to it.

But now, even when I could see my son on the cam (this is on the internal lan vs. parents access):

```

[Sun Mar 09 16:00:35 2008] [error] [client xx.xx.xxx.xxx] (70014)End of file found: proxy: error reading status line from remote server 192.168.1.242, referer: http://www.foo.com/AlexCam/camera?action=polling

[Sun Mar 09 16:00:35 2008] [error] [client xx.xx.xxx.xxx] proxy: Error reading from remote server returned by /AlexCam/getcam, referer: http://www.foo.com/AlexCam/camera?action=polling

[Sun Mar 09 16:01:14 2008] [error] (111)Connection refused: proxy: HTTP: attempt to connect to 192.168.1.242:60000 (192.168.1.242) failed

[Sun Mar 09 16:01:14 2008] [error] ap_proxy_connect_backend disabling worker for (192.168.1.242)

[Sun Mar 09 16:01:14 2008] [error] proxy: HTTP: disabled connection for (192.168.1.242)

[Sun Mar 09 16:01:52 2008] [error] proxy: HTTP: disabled connection for (192.168.1.242)

```

----------

## Varsuuk

So I called my mom up and told her to just restart IE everytime this happens to see if can reconnect. It seemed to work for me.

Then while both of us were watching it 'froze' - I've seen that happen as a glitch pause but never for so long. I ended up going to the webcam and power-rebooting it. That fixed it and we both viewed it then I disconencted ( seeing that worker stopped message) then few mins later mom called to tell me it was frozen.

I know my folks are often glued to it but I also used to use it to watch him when he was sleeping (now its in the living room instead since he is 2 weeks short of 12 months!) 

Now I am wondering if there is also a hardware prob - again ODDLY only starting since resetting up the webcam - in addition or maybe that IS the timeout we see?

One last note, while trying to find out why getting syntact error in my apache config for ProxyPass, I tried emerging mod_proxy but couldn't find it like before and setup MOD_PROXY_HTML which I needed to do a ~amd64 for - now... that should be a warning - maybe related to this? (I didn't yet know about apache use flags in make.conf so maybe the proxy there would have been enough..) 

Does this message indicate a problem (I shut down and restarted apache)

```

[Sun Mar 09 17:20:20 2008] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Sun Mar 09 17:20:35 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.6 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.6 OpenSSL/0.9.8g proxy_html/3.0.0 configured -- resuming normal operations

```

----------

